# Hay Ground



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

alfalfa is usually harvested before it go to flower as it is better suited for feed. if you can convince your farmer to harvest after flower then its a great crop! Otherwise, maybe plant a portion that is too steep for mowing/haying and plant things like ladino clover, sweet clover, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't forget Hairy Vetch, it is early enough for the bees and you can still make hay. We also have a "deer vetch" here that the bees work, both of these will make honey and hay.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

take a look at sanfoin, we planted some. it is great for hay and pasture also can handle a very high amount of hives per acer. do some searches on it. here is a link. http://montanaseeds.com/montana_seeds/Welcome.html


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

I "googled in sainfoin" and came up with this address:

http://docsdrive.com/pdfs/medwelljournals/javaa/2008/805-807.pdf


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would be very careful about Ladino clover! It was utterly useless to my girls. More and more newer hybridized varieties are self pollinating, and the girls can't or won't work them.

Try "older" clovers like Hubam, Dutch white, and yellow sweet clovers. Make sure your hay guy specifically knows he can't mow until the blossoms are dying off.

Also good are vetches, buckwheat and so on. I planted Sanfoin here in so TX in November. We are far south of its usual range, but I wanted to try it for an early spring bloom. Around here, that's end of February, early March. 

I have also planted some canola to try. It's coming up nicely, and I am hopeful. 

Plant what works for you, and if all you get is green matter to build up the soil, it's still better than nothing at all, but perhaps not as good as a hay lease.

Good luck!
Summer


----------

